# System Six Weight?



## philbro (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone have info on the weight of the System Six, it is not in the catalog. 

Thanks


----------



## Mhoyle329 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just got a system six team 2 this week. Size 63. With pedals and everything it is just over 16lbs...


----------



## Szozda (Aug 17, 2004)

Do you have any pictures of your bike?


----------



## Mhoyle329 (Apr 25, 2006)

This is my first picture upload... Let me see if I got is right.


----------



## Szozda (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks, looks great, and I like the color. You must be one tall dude. What's your saddle height?


----------



## Mhoyle329 (Apr 25, 2006)

I am 6'7" so that is why I have to have the seatpost so high. That is the way I have always had to do it though...


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I've got a 54cm System Six team frame with Dura-Ace build and Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels.. ~16.4 lbs


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Weight for 54cm frame*

Just got my System6 frame and fork. Stripped frame (no bolts, nothing) 1151 grams for a 54cm size. This frame weight is for the threaded BB shell not the SI crankset.

The weight is pretty pedestrian. However, I have been hearing that the proof in the pudding is the way this thing is supposed to ride. I am building it up with Campy Record, including UT crankset sometime this week.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

mhoyle329 said:


> I just got a system six team 2 this week. Size *63*. With pedals and everything it is *just over 16lbs*





mikeyp123 said:


> I've got a *54cm* System Six team frame with Dura-Ace build and Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels.. *~16.4 lbs*



Wait a minute...


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

makes sense. force group comes in lighter than dura ace.

i have no idea about the fulcrum weight but that can also make up the difference


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine was weighed yesterday at the LBS. It weighed 15 1/2 pounds with Look Keo Carbon pedals.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

what wheels? mine is gonna weight in a little more because of the Fulcrum Racing 1 clinchers, with the Michellin carbon training tires. What else.. speedplay stainless steel pedals and a Thomson Master Piece 350mm seat post. I sometimes commute on the bike, no fragile weight weanine stuff for me.


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

wilric44....

what size is your frame and what version of the system six do you have? Just wondering.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the Team Replica, Campy Record. I have Ksyrium ES on thier, but in a few weeks I am going to use the Elan Aeros, they are about 300 grams lighter.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

S6 Team 1 50cm Compact w/performance Forte Pro Mg-Ti pedals, mine comes in at 15.4 lbs.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I have the heaviest six.. we're talking almost a pound. Did that Team 1 have the Ksyrium ES wheels? Dura-Ace? Brakes? Tires?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> I think I have the heaviest six.. we're talking almost a pound. Did that Team 1 have the Ksyrium ES wheels? Dura-Ace? Brakes? Tires?


Yes. It had the Cannondale Si Compact Crank with the Cannondale brakes. Original Hutchinson tires and the lunarlight 49g tubes. My pedals are only 200g for the pair. the fact that it's a 50cm probably has something to do with it.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

You know, I think it's the Cannondale brakes. I've got the Dura-Ace brakes on mine. I use Speedplay Pedals, 198g.. wheels/tires/etc are only 70 or so grams different. Anyone know how much those Cannondale Carbon brakes weight? Who makes them for Cannondale?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmm.. ok, maybe not:

The Tektro brakes are 150g each = 300g
http://www.tektro.com/02products/08r750.php

The Shimano Dura-Ave, 314g for the set.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My bike weight 17.7 lbs ( 50cm frame ) with Campy Record triple,skeleton brakes, Dura-Ace pedals, two water cages, it's a bit heavy compare to my preivous frame Six13 17.4 lbs.


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

63 cm team 3 (Ultegra). 17.6 lbs minus pedals, cages, and bottles. I think I could knock off about a pound with lighter wheels.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Weights sound good for what is not a full carbon bike. The new Super Six (full carbon replacement of Team) apparently weighs less than 1kg according to a Flemish website, but stiffness isn't as good.


----------

